# Rapper DMX is out because he wanted fight fixed



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

> Earl Simmons better known as "DMX" isn't such a tough guy afterall. The rapper made headlines back in September when it leaked that he'd be making his debut as an MMA fighter against someone named Eric Martinez on a Dec. 12 Alabama card.
> 
> DMX, 38, started trash talking from the get-go saying he wasn't even going to train for the fight:
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/DMX-fight-update-Rapper-is-out-because-he-wante?urn=mma,201463

I don't even know who this douchebag is but by all accounts he's just another poser/studio thug/prissed up tough guy wanta be.

BTW, I would loved to have seen this lil prick abuse an animal in front of me. It would have been the last time the lil peckerhead lifted his hand!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is shocking that an upstanding citizen like DMX would take part in something like this...Oh wait, he is a complete dirtbag and this isnt even in the least bit shocking. In fact, i would only have been shocked if this fight hadnt been fixed.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

if you dont know or care about him why are you wasting your time posting articles about him?


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> if you dont know or care about him why are you wasting your time posting articles about him?


because its MMA related and I thought other fans of the sport would love to read about a coackroach like this trying to set a dive fight.

was that clear enough for you? how's your comprehension on the explanation?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. What an ass. "Oh yeah Im a badass gangsta....please fix the fight so that I 'win'!"

Loser... :thumbsdown:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

What bothers me about this kind of stuff is that this might have been believable to most. There are no "tough" guys that are going to come off the street and be a badass in a fight. There just aren't any, fighting experience is nice but anyone with formal training is going to maul anyone without and its about that simple. 

Don't get me wrong im not a tough guy and I don't even like to get hit with head gear, gloves and mouth piece in. But I'd fight anyone my size without formal training and I'd destroy them.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

capjo said:


> because its MMA related and I thought other fans of the sport would love to read about a coackroach like this trying to set a dive fight.
> 
> was that clear enough for you? how's your comprehension on the explanation?


No offense bro, I just think next time you should just post the article, no need to call anyone names or belittle them.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> What bothers me about this kind of stuff is that this might have been believable to most. There are no "tough" guys that are going to come off the street and be a badass in a fight. There just aren't any, fighting experience is nice but anyone with formal training is going to maul anyone without and its about that simple.
> 
> Don't get me wrong im not a tough guy and I don't even like to get hit with head gear, gloves and mouth piece in. But I'd fight anyone my size without formal training and I'd destroy them.


Now you got that "what if" train of thought going in my head.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

thats gay


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

capjo said:


> I don't even know who this douchebag is but by all accounts he's just another poser/studio thug/prissed up tough guy wanta be.
> 
> BTW, I would loved to have seen this lil prick abuse an animal in front of me. It would have been the last time the lil peckerhead lifted his hand!


LOL.. You dont know who dmx is? I must be getting old lol.. No hes not a studio gangsta. Ever heard of Ruff Riders? He's the founder... The man use to be a positive influence and roll model for the black young community since he could relate coming from the streets and foster care ... But apperantly lately hes been abusing drugs and done a complete 180 from what made him famous.. Its a shame and a waste of talent.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL when was DMX ever a positive influence? :laugh: I started listening to him when "It's Dark And Hell Is Hot" album came out. I thought that was his first. And I remember that album pretty well. I was only like 11 or 12 maybe when it came out, but I remember some extremely violent and vulgar lyrics. I remember a song about breaking in and raping a girl. The Damien song was sort of slightly positive in a dark way...I guess...Maybe I'm wrong and I just missed the message in his songs but all I remember is negativity, violence, and vulgarity. Good shit.

As for the topic, I don't understand how retarded his manager must have been. Ok so either he was trying to "slip" that clause in or he really honestly thought that they would let DMX win.

If he tried to slip it in, how would he think it would go about happening? Does he think that if it's in the contract it will magically happen? He had to have known what a stupid idea this was. How can someone be so stupid?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> LOL when was DMX ever a positive influence? :laugh: I started listening to him when "It's Dark And Hell Is Hot" album came out. I thought that was his first. And I remember that album pretty well. I was only like 11 or 12 maybe when it came out, but I remember some extremely violent and vulgar lyrics. I remember a song about breaking in and raping a girl. The Damien song was sort of slightly positive in a dark way...I guess...Maybe I'm wrong and I just missed the message in his songs but all I remember is negativity, violence, and vulgarity. Good shit.


LOL I love the Damien song.. But he was positive in a weird way jus like Tupac. While he spoke of real life sitos and experiences he didnt preach in public for people to take the same path ..Oh lol and he retired to become a preacher or some shit lol.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> LOL I love the Damien song.. But he was positive in a weird way jus like Tupac. While he spoke of real life sitos and experiences he didnt preach in public for people to take the same path ..


Oh yea I see what you mean. And yea the Damien song was and still is an awesome song. Damnit now I'm gonna have to look it up on Youtube...it's been so long since I heard it.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Oh yea I see what you mean. And yea the Damien song was and still is an awesome song. Damnit now I'm gonna have to look it up on Youtube...it's been so long since I heard it.


Old Dmx is the shit.. The old ruff ryders cd's was the shit to...Im gonna hit utube up now to.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

99.9% of all rappers are complete piles of shit. 100% of all "gangsta" tough guys are pathetic piles of shit. Theres nothing tough about being from the streets. Theres nothing cool about being a pathetic criminal.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

95% of the time that's a put-on anyway, I think.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Percentages rule.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Percentages rule.


Only 93% of the time.:thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

"It works sixty percent of the time, everytime".


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> No offense bro, I just think next time you should just post the article, no need to call anyone names or belittle them.


so says you. 

no, next time a lil cockroach shows up on the scene like this. Tries to set up a dive fight and has a history of abusing defenseless animals, I will call them out AGAIN.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Funny stuff. I love it when posers are exposed.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

capjo said:


> so says you.
> 
> no, next time a lil cockroach shows up on the scene like this. Tries to set up a dive fight and has a history of abusing defenseless animals, I will call them out AGAIN.


He's an animal himself (DMX originally stood for Dog Man X, ARR-ARR-ARR ARR ARR!!!), so it's just his second nature to attack other defenseless animals.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> LOL.. You dont know who dmx is? I must be getting old lol.. No hes not a studio gangsta. Ever heard of Ruff Riders? He's the founder... The man use to be a positive influence and roll model for the black young community since he could relate coming from the streets and foster care ... But apperantly lately hes been abusing drugs and done a complete 180 from what made him famous.. Its a shame and a waste of talent.


DMX was only a artist on ruff ryders.. 2 other dudes own and founded that label. it just seemed that way because he was the main star.. and DMX can throwdown.. if were talking no rules some street dude can whoop dudes that have trained before.. IE.. Wes Sims whooping frank mirs ass in their first match(watch it n ull know what im talking about)


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> 99.9% of all rappers are complete piles of shit. 100% of all "gangsta" tough guys are pathetic piles of shit. Theres nothing tough about being from the streets. Theres nothing cool about being a pathetic criminal.


Thats is to say when you have always had things furnished and a roof over your head. 


Light_Speed said:


> DMX was only a artist on ruff ryders.. 2 other dudes own and founded that label. it just seemed that way because he was the main star.. and DMX can throwdown.. if were talking no rules some street dude can whoop dudes that have trained before.. IE.. Wes Sims whooping frank mirs ass in their first match(watch it n ull know what im talking about)


I stand corrected.

Ruff Ryders Entertainment is a New York-based record label and management company, specializing in hip hop music. It was founded in 1988 by Chivon Dean and her brothers Dee and Waah, uncles of producer Swizz Beatz.[1] The misspelling is deliberate, and a take off of Theodore Roosevelt's band of Rough Riders, the 1st Volunteer Cavalry Regiment during the Spanish-American War.

Ruff Ryders' founders were initially famous for managing rapper DMX, who became a multi-platinum star for Def Jam Recordings in the late-1990s. After DMX's success, the management company started its own label imprint through Interscope Records, and had success with releases from female rapper Eve, former Bad Boy Records group The L.O.X. and its main rapper Jadakiss, Drag-On, and newcomer Jin, winner of BET's 106 & Park freestyle MC battle competition. The Deans' nephew Swizz Beatz is the main producer for most of the acts on the roster. In 2001 Cassidy was signed to the label through Swizz Beatz along with Full Surface labelmate Yung Wun.

As the first Reunion Project since their 2005 Album The Redemption, Vol. 4 Jadakiss and Swizz Beatz invited Drag-On, Eve, Styles P, Sheek Louch and DMX, who just got out of Jail, for the Remix of "Who's Real". A Ruff Ryders Reunion Album was announced by Swizz Beatz and was originally set to release in 2008 but it got pushed back. The new Ruff Ryders Album is now scheduled to be released in 2010.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I've always liked Eve. 

DMX calls himself Dog Man X in Pump Ya Fist. Weird that I can't find a better quality version of it on Lamewire.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

im not surprised. i dont know how they could fake the fight and still make it look real.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a douche. What makes this even funnier, is that another rapper, Coolio has been signed up to fight instead :L. He's 46 and apparently not had any Kickboxing experience. He better get training!

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...Coolio-replaces-DMX-in-kickbox?urn=mma,201440


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> What a douche. What makes this even funnier, is that another rapper, Coolio has been signed up to fight instead :L. He's 46 and apparently not had any Kickboxing experience. He better get training!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...Coolio-replaces-DMX-in-kickbox?urn=mma,201440


Wow, when I read that in the OP I just thought that the author of the article was being cute. I didn't think Coolio was really replacing him. That's hilarious :laugh:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> LOL.. You dont know who dmx is? I must be getting old lol.. No hes not a studio gangsta. Ever heard of *Ruff Riders*? He's the founder... The man use to be a positive influence and *roll *model for the black young community since he could relate coming from the streets and foster care ... But apperantly lately hes been abusing drugs and done a complete 180 from what made him famous.. Its a shame and a waste of talent.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I THINK you forgot to bold the word "apperantly"...Mr Spellcheck...oh snap


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think he was talking about spellcheck when he was citing the words *"Ruff Ryders"* and *"Roll"*....


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It seems the joke went over my head but i brought sandwiches!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It seems the joke went over my head but i brought sandwiches!


Lol and LOL at that gif.... :thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i could care less about this fight but ill tell you something 1st hand, if you think DMX is some fake thug fool roll up on him and tell him, ill bet $ you get gun butted up, he is NOT playing he assaulted some1 over traffic dispute and was arrested for mad pitbulls and guns at his crib.

I also know for a fact he comes to Toronto and hangs out in the worst areas with no bodyguards, just him and a few of his freinds. He may not be a role model, but he isnt a fake thug. I still think he is a moron tho


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

alizio said:


> i could care less about this fight but ill tell you something 1st hand, if you think DMX is some fake thug fool roll up on him and tell him, ill bet $ you get gun butted up, he is NOT playing he assaulted some1 over traffic dispute and was arrested for mad pitbulls and guns at his crib.
> 
> I also know for a fact he comes to Toronto and hangs out in the worst areas with no bodyguards, just him and a few of his freinds. He may not be a role model, but he isnt a fake thug. I still think he is a moron tho


Great so he is a real thug. But he is still a tool for wanting the fight fixed. And he would get "killed" in the ring/cage by any fighter who is actually training. :thumbsup:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> Great so he is a real thug. But he is still a tool for wanting the fight fixed. And he would get "killed" in the ring/cage by any fighter who is actually training. :thumbsup:


 very likely, he prob didnt understand the offer or understand MMA. But ppl are being very disrespectful to him in this thread like he is some scared studio gangster, believe me, that isnt the case. He is a street fighter obv not ready for MMA but def willing to take things to another level on the street which is why most MMA guys wouldnt want to fight him there imo


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I THINK you forgot to bold the word "apperantly"...Mr Spellcheck...oh snap





Darkwraith said:


> I don't think he was talking about spellcheck when he was citing the words *"Ruff Ryders"* and *"Roll"*....


It was neither. I was referring to lyrics that go like this: 

"That's how ruff ryders roll"

:thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> It was neither. I was referring to lyrics that go like this:
> 
> "That's how ruff ryders roll"
> 
> :thumb02:


Damn...I fail. And I don't even smoke that junk. :confused02: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> very likely, he prob didnt understand the offer or understand MMA. But ppl are being very disrespectful to him in this thread like he is some scared studio gangster, believe me, that isnt the case. He is a street fighter obv not ready for MMA but def willing to take things to another level on the street which is why most MMA guys wouldnt want to fight him there imo


He wasnt going to fight in a mma match.. He was going to fight in a boxing match .


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

alizio said:


> very likely, he prob didnt understand the offer or understand MMA. But ppl are being very disrespectful to him in this thread like he is some scared studio gangster, believe me, that isnt the case. He is a street fighter obv not ready for MMA but def willing to take things to another level on the street which is why most MMA guys wouldnt want to fight him there imo


I believe that DMX is really a "thug" or what used to be known as a "dirtbag", he has done plenty of shady things since he has been famous, im sure he took part in plenty of other nefarious acts long before he was well known. It just makes it seem like he is terrified of losing that tough guy image by wanting a fight fixed, funny that this got out and it makes him look worse then if he would have taken this fight and lost.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

The guy is just a person at the end of the day. Jay-Z said 10 years ago that of all the rappers out, he is the ONE that can truly represent his lyrics and deserves the credibility he had. He is all Yonkers and, as he says, "rolls one deep." 

His music was amazing for the firs three albums and then he started to fade. He had trouble letting go of the street mentality and got too wrapped up in cocaine use which turned to addiction. His lyrics became very conflicted and his interpersonal conflicts were apparent. On one hand he wanted to be a preacher which is why the end of every album has him doing a sermon prelude to the final song. Now he is just a shadow of his former dominance as his addiction and legal problems have basically taken precedence over his creative time. 

The dude is a tough guy and that has been backed for a long time by many people. His manager probably did something behind his back with that addendum (if even true) and that HAS happened before and DMX flips out on ALL of his people that are "watching his back." The guy has no responsibility with marketing and managing as he cannot even manage himself. He doesn't show for interviews, shows, events, etc. He never made award shows either. The guy is a lose cannon. But that is what addiction does to people and he is definitely not perfect. But basically knowing nothing about a person and just assuming he was scared or a wuss or looking for a way out is probably not the reality based on his personality. The dude really isn't scared of anything...definitely not getting his butt kicked. The crack/smoking would have given him problems if the fight went over a minute though lol.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> The guy is just a person at the end of the day. Jay-Z said 10 years ago that of all the rappers out, he is the ONE that can truly represent his lyrics and deserves the credibility he had. He is all Yonkers and, as he says, "rolls one deep."
> 
> His music was amazing for the firs three albums and then he started to fade. He had trouble letting go of the street mentality and got too wrapped up in cocaine use which turned to addiction. His lyrics became very conflicted and his interpersonal conflicts were apparent. On one hand he wanted to be a preacher which is why the end of every album has him doing a sermon prelude to the final song. Now he is just a shadow of his former dominance as his addiction and legal problems have basically taken precedence over his creative time.
> 
> The dude is a tough guy and that has been backed for a long time by many people. His manager probably did something behind his back with that addendum (if even true) and that HAS happened before and DMX flips out on ALL of his people that are "watching his back." The guy has no responsibility with marketing and managing as he cannot even manage himself. He doesn't show for interviews, shows, events, etc. He never made award shows either. The guy is a lose cannon. But that is what addiction does to people and he is definitely not perfect. But basically knowing nothing about a person and just assuming he was scared or a wuss or looking for a way out is probably not the reality based on his personality. The dude really isn't scared of anything...definitely not getting his butt kicked. The crack/smoking would have given him problems if the fight went over a minute though lol.


sorry bro but I can't wrap my head around rap music. "at the end of the day", the lyrics are all adult nursery rhymes to me and the so called music/beat backing it up is for the most part... garbage.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

capjo said:


> sorry bro but I can't wrap my head around rap music. "at the end of the day", the lyrics are all adult nursery rhymes to me and the so called music/beat backing it up is for the most part... garbage.


 obv entitled to your opinion but rap is much closer to poetry then other forms of music and the wordplay and vocabulary of some of the top rappers is astounding. Problem is for every Common, Talib or Eminem theres a billion dip sets, cash moneys and no limits.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

alizio said:


> obv entitled to your opinion but rap is much closer to poetry then other forms of music and the wordplay and vocabulary of some of the top rappers is astounding. Problem is for every Common, Talib or Eminem theres a billion dip sets, cash moneys and no limits.


True dat, always wondered why Talib Kweli didnt blow up more then he did. The dude is an amazing talent and fantastic writer.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

[DMX]
This here is all about!
My wife, my kids (uh-huh), the life that I live (uh-huh)
Through the night, I was his (uh-huh), it was right, but I did
(uh-huh) My ups, and downs (uhh), my slips, my falls (uhh)
My trials and tribulations (uhh), my heart, my balls (uhh)
My mother, my father, I love 'em, I hate 'em (uhh!)
Wish God, I didn't have 'em, but I'm glad that he made 'em
(uhh!) The roaches, the rats, the strays, the cats (what, what?!)
The guns, knives and bats, everytime we scrap
The hustlin, the dealin, the robbin, the stealin (uhh!)
The shit, hit the ceilin, little boy, with no feelin's
(damn) The frustration, rage, trapped inside a cage
Got beatin's 'til the age, I carried a twelve gauge
(aight!) Somebody stop me (please!), somebody come and get me
(what?!) Little did I know, that the Lord was ridin with me
The dark, the light (uhh), my heart (uhh), the fight (uhh)
The wrong (uhh!), the right (uhh!), it's gone (uhh!), aight?


Tormented dude, not the most lyrical guy out there, but his good songs had mad heart


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> True dat, always wondered why Talib Kweli didnt blow up more then he did. The dude is an amazing talent and fantastic writer.


No idea, but I'm always looking for more bangin music to go in my iPod.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> No idea, but I'm always looking for more bangin music to go in my iPod.


I doesn't have much rap from 90s-00s on my mp3 player, but I has DMX's albums. His shit gets me so fired up and although I'm pretty sure he's clinically insane (which is kinda whay makes him awesome). Deff worth to put it on Swp.....the best is obviously the 1st album (It's Dark and Hell is Hot) but the 2nd and 3rd aren't bad.

I've posted thsi before but the 2nd verse he entirely spells out. Just give a listen.






Deep DMX (me thinks it's him fighting with the "demons he has"):







Now just bad ass awesome to work out to DMX music:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Lmfao!*

I was just watching Katt Williams on Comedy Central and saw this and could not stop laughing. Please watch!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

For those that are open to his music for workouts and ipod, Chuck Liddell used to soley come out to song 1 from DMX Album It's Dark and Hell is Hot." That was a sick song to get amped for. That whole album you can play through and stay pumped, same with his second album.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a shame though, I thought we were going to see the first KO by random dog barking.


----------

